# Trimethoprim 100



## Lin111 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have been taking trimethoprim 100 mg twice daily for last 6 days.  My period usually here by now so carried out a 'Superdrug' Pregnancy test.  The positive line appeared almost immediately.  I'm trying not to get hopes up but hard not to.  Can you advise if the antibiotic has raised my hCG levels??
Lin111


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lin,

The antibiotic doesn't have any effect on hormone levels so it hasn't caused a false positive 

Sounds like a BFP to me      Keeping everything crossed for you 

All the best
Maz x


----------



## Lin111 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Maz
I'm just back from the Dr's and it's been confirmed as a BFP!!!!  Hope that things are all ok.  Been assured that antibiotic not a big threat.  Just hope and pray that everything goes well as I am so happy about BFP !!!
Thanks for your help
- Lin


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lin,

Fabulous news  Congratulations on your  Here's to a happy and healthy 8 months from here 

Maz x


----------

